# Pont chart for Wyndham at Waikiki Beach Walk



## myip (Oct 12, 2010)

I am not an owner.  I am thinking about buying into Wyndham Waikik Beach Walk.  Does anyone has a point chart for this resort?  How much points does it take to book a Christmas/New Year week?

Thanks,
Maria


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 12, 2010)

myip said:


> I am not an owner.  I am thinking about buying into Wyndham Waikik Beach Walk.  Does anyone has a point chart for this resort?  How much points does it take to book a Christmas/New Year week?
> 
> Thanks,
> Maria



In the Sticky thread at the top of this forum there is a link to the "CLUB WYNDHAM PLUS MEMBERS DIRECTORY 2009 - 2010" (see page 97 for the point chart for Wyndham Waikik Beach Walk).


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 12, 2010)

myip said:


> I am not an owner.  I am thinking about buying into Wyndham Waikik Beach Walk.  Does anyone has a point chart for this resort?  How much points does it take to book a Christmas/New Year week?
> 
> Thanks,
> Maria



Just to be sure - you are planning on a resale purchase of Wyndham Points NOT retail (direct from Wyndham) - right? Do you plan to have the points based at Waikiki Beach Walk to have ARP (Advance Reservation Priority) there or points from anywhere than you plan to use most frequently to make reservations there? If you don't need ARP then look for points based at a resort with the lowest annual fees.  NEVER buy Wyndham Points from the developer as you pay far too much. You can easily obtain Wyndham Points for only the closing costs or a penny a point or less. They represent one of the great bargains in all of timeshare based on those prices and the extremely flexible system with it's free RCI Weeks account included.  h


----------



## siesta (Oct 12, 2010)

here is the link to the member directory, you can view waikiki point chart. 

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory0910/

If you want wyndham points, don't buy hawaii the MF are too expensive.  Buy points with the lowest MF attached, get them off ebay.  $1 plus free closing, and not a penny more.


----------



## BellaWyn (Oct 12, 2010)

Maria:
Wyndham has a learning curve so it is highly encouraged that you try to get some understanding of the system prior to purchasing, regardless of how you obtain the points.

Dave's put together a terrific group of Wyndham links and stickies that will help.


----------

